# Educate me!



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

so one of my friends at work keeps telling me a great cheep mod to wake my car up would be a stall converter. he put one in his impala and said it was a whole new car. im 100% stock.
my questions is what exactly does the stall converter do? I thought it more or less doesn’t apply full power until a cretin RMP. thus giving camed cars a little breathing room on the lopes. not making the car ride so ruff.
he is wanting me to purchase a 9" converter.

1. what will I gain? 
2. what is the main difference between a stock converter and one with a stall in it.
3. is it worth it. I do plan on doing some mods, exhaust .. CAI... headers... and one day a cam and heads with a new intake and injectors .. but the heads and cam are a few years out after the car is garaged and just a weekend toy.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Your car will launch harder with a stall converter, but when you drive it at under the stall RPM the converter will slip, building heat in your trans. It will help your 60' time, but after that you still have the same HP. May seem faster, but it is only down bottom. Do the basic mods everybody talks about, then with a cam that requires the stall install it.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

not to mention you will have worse gas mileage because it will be at a higher rpm all the time. next time you drive around notice the point when your cars rpms stay the same and you are gaining in speed. if you have a higher stall it will be a higher rpm thus give you the "feeling" of more power. it will be a lot more fun to drive but sacrifice stop and go gas mileage.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

all depends on what converter you get as some are looser then others
on light throttle a good tight stall wont flare 

just to add you will loose HP up top with a stall

but they are fun to drive

1.what will i gain-low end acceleration , quicker 60ft times/quicker off the mark

2.what is the main difference between a stock converter and one with a stall in it.- usually no visual difference
a stock stall will have a stall speed of around 1500-1800
with a bigger stall say 4000 ,under that rpm the converter will slip(some are tighter though) it still drives but if you plant the throttle the revs will flash straight to 4000rpm then lock
you can also get lock up or non lock up converters
with a lock up converter your tuner can lock the converter at any give speed in top gear usually around 45mph

3. is it worth it. I do plan on doing some mods, exhaust .. CAI... headers... and one day a cam and heads with a new intake and injectors .. but the heads and cam are a few years out after the car is garaged and just a weekend toy.-definitely worth it but i wouldnt do it as a fist mod


----------

